# 144 hz  mit 100 FPS unspielbar...



## vaxxee (17. Juli 2020)

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich spiele im Moment sehr gerne Warzone auf meinem 21:9 144 hz Monitor. Klingt ja eigentlich alles perfekt. Das Problem ist aber, dass ich im Spiel sehr selten auf 144 FPS komme. Meistens sind es eher 110-130 FPS. Wenn das passiert, fängt das ganze Spiel in meine Augen an zu "laggen". Meine FPS bleiben zwar oben, aber es ist in meinen Augen einfach nur unspielbar. Ich habe natürlich auch schon G-SYNC getestet. Das hat dann dafür gesorgt, dass die hz-Zahl der FPS-Zahl angepasst wird. Hat am Anfang auch eigentlich gut ausgesehen, allerdings finde ich es trotzdem unerträglich, wenn ich hz-Zahl mal auf 110 und dann wieder auf 130 ist. Ich weiß leider nicht mehr was ich noch machen soll... das was mich am meisten seit Tagen verrückt macht, ist dass es vor ein paar Tagen OHNE PROBLEME funktioniert hat... alles war perfekt, aber seit ein paar Tagen geht gar nichts mehr.
Vielleicht weiß ja einer von euch eine Lösung?

Mein Monitor: LG 34GL750-B 86,36 cm (34 Zoll) Ultragear™ Curved 21:9 UltraWide™
Meine PC-Komponenten:
- MSI RTX 2080 SUPER Gaming x Trio
- 32 GB RAM
- AMD Ryzen 7 3700

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schonmal für die Hilfe!


----------



## Laudian (17. Juli 2020)

Spielst du im Volldbild- oder Fenstermodus?

Und hast du nur den einen Monitor angeschlossen? Es gibt immer wieder einige nervige Probleme, wenn mehrere Monitore angeschlossen sind, die unterschiedliche Wiederholraten haben.


----------



## vaxxee (17. Juli 2020)

Laudian schrieb:


> Spielst du im Volldbild- oder Fenstermodus?
> 
> Und hast du nur den einen Monitor angeschlossen? Es gibt immer wieder einige nervige Probleme, wenn mehrere Monitore angeschlossen sind, die unterschiedliche Wiederholraten haben.



Vielen Dank für die Antwort! Ich habe meinen "Main-Monitor" welcher 34" hat und eben 144 hz hat angeschlossen, allerdings wie du schon sagst auch 2 andere, welche beiden die selben sind, aber jeweils nur 60 hz haben. Ich habe zwei Monitore mit Displayport und einen mit HDMI angeschlossen, kann das einen Unterschied machen? 
Ansonsten spiele ich immer im Vollbildmodus, ist der zu empfehlen? 

EDIT:
Ich habe es jetzt nochmal ausprobiert, mit nur einem Monitor, sowie mit oder ohne G-SYNC und ich muss echt sagen, dass das ganze immer noch unerträglich ist... das komischste ist ja, dass letztens noch alles ging und ich verstehe einfach nicht, wie sich das einfach ändern kann... es geht in keinem Spiel btw.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juli 2020)

Hast du die letzten Tage etwas veränder, zB neue Treiber, neue Soft oder Hardware?


----------



## vaxxee (17. Juli 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hast du die letzten Tage etwas veränder, zB neue Treiber, neue Soft oder Hardware?



Ich musste meinen PC zurücksetzen und es könnte sein, dass es seit dem nicht mehr richtig läuft. Das Problem ist, dass ich nichs umgestellt habe. Sprich, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, warum es jetzt nicht mehr geht.


----------



## Downsampler (17. Juli 2020)

Den Treiber einfach mal neu drüberinstallieren könnte helfen.


----------



## sonic1monkey (17. Juli 2020)

fps  limitieren? auf einen  wert  der konstant gehalten werden kann


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (17. Juli 2020)

Ich sehe gerade dass dein LG ja gerade mal mit WUXGA auflöst. Sofern du nicht irgendwelche wahnsinnigen Grafikeinstellungen (Supersampling, Kantenglättung) gewählt hast, sollte die GPU hier absolut keine Probleme haben. Ich kenne das Spiel nicht, kann es sein dass die CPU hier eher limitiert? Sowas "fühlt" sich dann ja doch manchmal etwas anders an, vor allem wenn man das Panel synchronisiert hat.

Ich verstehe daher gerade nicht so ganz, was du mit "unspielbar" meinst.


----------



## vaxxee (20. Juli 2020)

TheGermanEngineer schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerade dass dein LG ja gerade mal mit WUXGA auflöst. Sofern du nicht irgendwelche wahnsinnigen Grafikeinstellungen (Supersampling, Kantenglättung) gewählt hast, sollte die GPU hier absolut keine Probleme haben. Ich kenne das Spiel nicht, kann es sein dass die CPU hier eher limitiert? Sowas "fühlt" sich dann ja doch manchmal etwas anders an, vor allem wenn man das Panel synchronisiert hat.
> 
> Ich verstehe daher gerade nicht so ganz, was du mit "unspielbar" meinst.



Sorry, ich war die letzten Tage nicht erreichbar! Ja eben, der Monitor hat jetzt wirklich nicht die beste Auflösung welche es gibt. DAs komische ist ja, dass alles vor ein paar Tagen funktioniert hat. Musste dann meinen PC reseten und seit dem geht nichts mehr. Kann es sein, dass da wirklich etwas limitiert wurde? Was genau meinst du mit Panel synchronisiert? Wie kann ich das ausmachen oder nachschauen? Und mit unspielbar meine ich wirklich, dass es sich so anfühlt als hätte ich plötzlich einen FPs-Drop von 100 auf 60 oder noch niedriger. Dieser Umschwung ist so extrem hoch, damit komme ich einfach nicht klar. Wenn ich in spielen z. B. in einem Haus bin geht alles. Wenn ich dann aber allerdings das Haus verlasse und mehr zu sehen ist fühlt sich sofort alles "unspielbar" an. Ist übrings bei jedem Spiel so... ich weiß wirklich nicht mehr weiter.

EDIT:
Außerdem wollte ich noch sagen, dass beim Spielen meine CPU etwa 30-40 % ausgelastet ist und meine Grafikkarte maximal nur zu 30 % (Allerdings ist der VRAM von 8 GB voll). Meine Frage ist jetzt, kann es sein, dass die Grafikkarte zu wenig Arbeitet und der Prozessor das übernimmt? Wie könnte ich das nachschauen oder beheben?


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2020)

Ich würde eher sagen, dass die Ruckler durch den vollen VRAM kommen.
Hast du eventuell DSR aktiviert?


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (20. Juli 2020)

vaxxee schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du mit Panel synchronisiert? Wie kann ich das ausmachen oder nachschauen?



Damit meine ich FreeSync bzw. jede andere äquivalente Technologie. Diesbezüglich steht dein Monitor aber außergewöhnlich gut da, über DP sind 50-144 Hz inklusive LFC möglich. D.h. das durch die Framerate an sich kein unsauberes Bild entstehen kann, denn das Panel passt sich praktisch jeder Framerate sehr gut an.



vaxxee schrieb:


> Außerdem wollte ich noch sagen, dass beim Spielen meine CPU etwa 30-40 % ausgelastet ist und meine Grafikkarte maximal nur zu 30 % (Allerdings ist der VRAM von 8 GB voll). Meine Frage ist jetzt, kann es sein, dass die Grafikkarte zu wenig Arbeitet und der Prozessor das übernimmt? Wie könnte ich das nachschauen oder beheben?



Damit kommen wir der Sache schon näher. 30-40% können je nach Spiel und CPU schon CPU-Limit bedeuten, auch wenn ich das mal bei einem 3700X für unwahrscheinlich halte. Typisch für ein CPU-Limit sind unsaubere Frametimes, die ein Bild trotz hoher eigentlicher Framerate nicht so flüssig wirken lassen.
Das mit dem VRAM ist allerdings interessanter. Ich hab das bei mir leider nie wirklich testen können wie sich sowas anfühlt, selbst mit 4k- und 8k-Texturen in Skyrim nicht. Ein Speichermangel (egal ob VRAM oder DRAM) dürfte aber so oder so der mieseste Limitierungsfaktor sein. 

Die 2080 Super ist davon natürlich besonders stark betroffen. Sie ist rund 15% schneller als eine 1080 Ti, welche aber 3 GB mehr VRAM hat. Wir kommen jetzt in das Zeitalter, wo Spiele diese 8 GB sehr gut belegen können, aus dem gleichen Grund ist die 2060 auch eher ein schlechter Scherz. Etwas langsamer als eine 1080, aber 2 GB VRAM weniger.

Aber es gibt Grafikeinstellungen, mit denen man entgegenwirken kann. Dinge wie Texturdetails beeinflussen in der Regel nicht die Leistung der GPU, sondern füllen nur den VRAM mit hochauflösenden Texturen. Sofern man davon genug hat kann man diese Regler nach belieben nach rechts ziehen und bekommt hübschere Texturen frei Haus. Ist das nicht mehr der Fall, kommt es zu wirklich unschönen Rucklern.

Ich würde also mal probieren ob es mit reduzierten Texturdetails und aktiviertem FreeSync besser funktioniert. Du kannst ja auch mal CapFrameX oder den Afterburner mit RTSS laufen lassen um im Spiel ein Metrik-Overlay anzeigen zu lassen, falls du das nicht bereits tust. Da könntest du genau beobachten was sich verändert wenn das Problem auftritt (vgl. im Haus vs. außerhalb eines Hauses), Framerate, -times, Speicherauslastung und Auslastung von CPU/GPU sind hier die wichtigen Kennzahlen.


----------



## vaxxee (20. Juli 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen, dass die Ruckler durch den vollen VRAM kommen.
> Hast du eventuell DSR aktiviert?



Vielen Dank für die Antwort!
Könnte sein, nur komisch dass es ging. Was genau ist DSR? Wo kann ich das deaktivieren? 

EDIT: Habe nachgeschaut. Ist nicht aktiviert.
War leider nicht die Lösung, trotzdem danke...


----------



## vaxxee (20. Juli 2020)

TheGermanEngineer schrieb:


> Damit meine ich FreeSync bzw. jede andere äquivalente Technologie. Diesbezüglich steht dein Monitor aber außergewöhnlich gut da, über DP sind 50-144 Hz inklusive LFC möglich. D.h. das durch die Framerate an sich kein unsauberes Bild entstehen kann, denn das Panel passt sich praktisch jeder Framerate sehr gut an.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank!
Das mit den Texturen probiere ich gleich mal aus! Ich denke nur, dass ich damit wirklich ein Problem haben werde, da ich es schonmal getestet habe und alle Gebäude welche sich weiter weg befinden, brauchen längere Zeit zum rendern (ist fürs Snipen recht unpraktisch).
Du denkst also, dass kein CPU-Limit vorliegt? Werde es jetzt aber allerdings nochmal probieren. Ich kann es halt einfach nicht oft genug sagen, aber vor 2 Wochen ging alles... mit den höchsten Texturen etc.
Ich hatte G-Sync immer aus, habe nichtmal 144 FPS erreicht, trotzdem lief ALLES flüssig. Wenn ich jetzt ohne G-Sync spiele geht gar nichts mehr. Ich muss also G-Sync benutzen, aber ich bin da wirklich empfindlich und bemerke sofort wenn die hz-Zahl vom Monitor sinkt. Andere Ideen noch, warum nach einem PC-Reset nichts mehr geht?

EDIT:
Ich habe es mal mit schlechteren Texturen getestet. Es wirkt so, als dass es besser läuft, allerdings füllt sich der VRAM auch mit der Zeit. Es ist auf jeden Fall flüssiger, allerdings sind eben die Texturen auf weitere Distanz unglaublich wichtig für mich. Zu den Frametimes was du wegen dem Limit meintest:
Ich glaube, dass ich genau das habe, was du beschreibst. Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl als würden Frames übersprungen werden und es sich nach starken FPS-Drops anfühlt. Allerdings habe ich wie gesagt wirklich nie unter 100 FPS.

Ich habe langsam echt keine Ahnung mehr, ob ich einfach nur irgendwas wichtiges vergessen habe, was zu diesen Problem führt. Ich wünschte einfach, dass mal jemand drüber schauen könnte...


----------



## DarkRiider (20. Juli 2020)

Ich mache gerne die Schatten runter, verbrauchen auch VRAM und beeinflussen das Snipen nicht, also weg, wenn irgendwas nicht passt haha. 

Zum CPU Limit: Es würde nur ein CPU Limit bestehen, wenn die CPU auf 100% geht, während die GPU das eben nicht tut. Also auszuschließen. 

Auch welcher Auflösung spielst du? WQHD oder 4K?


----------



## vaxxee (20. Juli 2020)

Vielen Dank! Ich spiele auf 21:9 bei einer Auflösung von 2560x1080... also nicht mal 2k. Deswegen verstehe ich einfach nicht, warum es nicht läuft... kann sich irgendwas umstellen, was dazu sorgt?


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (20. Juli 2020)

DarkRiider schrieb:


> Zum CPU Limit: Es würde nur ein CPU Limit bestehen, wenn die CPU auf 100% geht, während die GPU das eben nicht tut. Also auszuschließen.



Seit den ersten Dual-Core ist das nicht mehr so. Ein CPU-Limit liegt heutzutage immer dann vor, wenn die GPU nicht auf 100% läuft, Arbeitsspeicher und VRAM nicht voll sind, kein Framelimitier aktiviert ist (egal ob Treiber, VSync o.ä.) und auch die Engine nicht die Frames begrenzt. Rechne 100 durch die Anzahl der Threads deiner CPU. Wenn die CPU eine Auslastung von diesem Wert oder höher erreicht, kann bereits ein CPU-Limit vorliegen. 



vaxxee schrieb:


> Auflösung von 2560x1080... also nicht mal 2k.



Kleine Korrektur, weil sich dieses Gerücht so hartnäckig hält: 2560x1080 hat rund 33% mehr Pixel als 2k, denn 2k ist im Grunde ein Sammelbegriff für alle Auflösungen mit rund 2000 Pixeln in der Breite. Meistens meint man damit einfach FullHD (1920x1080, vielleicht weil es kürzer ist?!?), aber auch WUXGA (1920x1200) kann damit gemeint sein, genauso wie das eigentliche Kino-2K (2048x1080). Gleiches gilt auch für 4k, meistens meint man damit UHD (3840x2160), aber auch QWUXGA (3840x2400) und das Kino-4k (4096x2160) sowie einige andere Auflösungen haben gut 4000 Pixel in der Breite.

WQHD, was einige als 2k bezeichnen, wäre eigentlich 2.5k. Die Auflösung beim Namen zu nennen sorgt für weitaus weniger Verwirrung


----------



## vaxxee (20. Juli 2020)

Ah okay vielen Dank! Klingt logisch. Hast du vielleicht einen Rat, was du an meiner Stelle jetzt machen würdest?


----------



## vaxxee (20. Juli 2020)

Besteht vielleicht die Möglichkeit, dass eine Einstellung an der Grafikkarte falsch ist? Ich habe halt über das MSI Dragon Center den Gamingmode an gemacht und so. Habe irgendwie Angst, dass da was nicht mehr stimmt...


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (20. Juli 2020)

Nein, außer schlechtere Texturen hinnehmen. Die Karte hat schlicht zu wenig Speicher für mehr. Das mit den Schatten könntest du zusätzlich noch mal probieren. Im übrigens ist es so, dass viele moderne Spiele bei den Texturen schummeln. Wenn die Engine merkt, dass der VRAM nicht reicht, regelt die Engine die Details selbstständig schon herunter. Oder wenn die SSD oder gar Festplatte zu langsam ist werden auch gerne mal erst gröbere Texturen geladen um Nachladeruckler zu vermeiden sodass erst nach und nach bessere Texturen benutzt werden. 95% der Spieler dürfte das praktisch gar nicht auffallen, wenn man es ihnen nicht sagt und sie nicht explizit darauf achten.

Wo landest du aktuell mit dem VRAM? Beim DRAM ist es ja so, dass er in Windows schon mit 80% Belegung zu klein ist, weil ab dann Windows massiv auslagert und Windows ohnehin nicht die reale Belegung preisgibt, die liegt häufig nämlich eh annähernd bei 100%. Beim VRAM ist das etwas anders, dort bekommt man in der Regel schon die tatsächliche Belegung mitgeteilt, aber ich will auch nicht ausschließen dass Engines anhand der Belegung schon den einen oder anderen oben genannten Trick anwenden.


----------



## LastManStanding (20. Juli 2020)

DarkRiider schrieb:


> Ich mache gerne die Schatten runter, verbrauchen auch VRAM und beeinflussen das Snipen nicht, also weg, wenn irgendwas nicht passt haha.
> 
> Zum CPU Limit: Es würde nur ein CPU Limit bestehen, wenn die CPU auf 100% geht, während die GPU das eben nicht tut. Also auszuschließen.
> 
> Auch welcher Auflösung spielst du? WQHD oder 4K?



Sehe grad wurde schon gesagt aber um das zu verdeutlichen:

Der 3900X ist in Spielen wie GTA 5 und Tomb Raider schon bei 30%-40% angezeigter last vollausgelastet. Bei Assassins Creed Origins und Odyssey mit dem 1600X vor nem Jahr maximal peaks bis auf 75% (mit dem 3900X sehe ich so 40-50%) bis zur absoluten vollauslastung.
Ziemlich hartes Gerücht mit den 100% CPU.

Hauptsache die führen nicht noch GPU Threads ein die mit den Engine´s Schlecht Paralellisierten werden
Dann muss man sowas über Settings ausprobieren erahnen


----------



## vaxxee (20. Juli 2020)

Vielen Dank! Mein VRam ist im Moment mit maximal 7,8 GB augelastet. Sollte ich eigentlich G-Sync anlassen?


----------



## vaxxee (20. Juli 2020)

Also ich könnte nichts ändern, wenn ein Limit vorliegt?


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (20. Juli 2020)

Lass GSync ruhig an, es sollte Tearing vermeiden. 
Gegen zu wenig Speicher hilft leider nur mehr Speicher. Leider kannst du den bei einer GPU nicht erweitern. Grafikdetails verringern ist dann tatsächlich das einzige, was du machen kannst.


----------



## vaxxee (20. Juli 2020)

Habe halt auch überlegt, ob ich die Grafikkarte zurückschicken sollte... vielleicht liegt ja ein Defekt vor? Es ergibt nämlich in meinen Augen keinen Sinn, wenn alles funktioniert und über den nächsten Tag nichts mehr geht....


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2020)

Warum sollte ein Defekt vorliegen?
Du hast Windows resettet und jetzt funktioniert, also kommt der Fehler wahrscheinlich da her.


----------



## vaxxee (20. Juli 2020)

Oder ein Defekt an der SSD? Musste Windows zurücksetzen und nach diesem Zurücksetzen geht ja nichts mehr... kann ja sein, dass die SSD einen Schaden dadurch bekommen hat, oder?


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juli 2020)

Möglich ist vieles.
Zur Not Windows auf ner anderen Platte mal neu aufsetzen.


----------



## DarkRiider (21. Juli 2020)

TheGermanEngineer schrieb:


> Seit den ersten Dual-Core ist das nicht mehr so. Ein CPU-Limit liegt heutzutage immer dann vor, wenn die GPU nicht auf 100% läuft, Arbeitsspeicher und VRAM nicht voll sind, kein Framelimitier aktiviert ist (egal ob Treiber, VSync o.ä.) und auch die Engine nicht die Frames begrenzt. Rechne 100 durch die Anzahl der Threads deiner CPU. Wenn die CPU eine Auslastung von diesem Wert oder höher erreicht, kann bereits ein CPU-Limit vorliegen.



Interessant, gibt es zum CPU Limit einen Guten Beitrag im Internet, damit ich mich da mal durchlesen kann? 

Wie meinst du das mit der Rechnung? Ich habe einen R7 3700X mit 16 Threads, nach deiner Rechnung würde bereits ein CPU Limit bestehen, wenn sie bei 6,25% läuft. Das wirkt irgendwie surreal.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juli 2020)

Ist aber so.


----------



## DarkRiider (21. Juli 2020)

ok wann genau? Bis, ab oder genau da? Jetzt will ichs genau wissen


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juli 2020)

Genau dann, wenn nichts anderes deine fps limitiert.


----------



## DarkRiider (21. Juli 2020)

Ich glaube ich brauche dafür etwas größere Beiträge um das letztendlich zu verstehen und nicht weiter falsche Sachen zu sagen. Wenn es so nichts gibt, muss ich mal google bemühen ^^


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (21. Juli 2020)

DarkRiider schrieb:


> ok wann genau? Bis, ab oder genau da? Jetzt will ichs genau wissen



Wenn die CPU diesen Wert oder einen höheren erreicht, dann ist ein CPU-Limit möglich. Das ist zugegebenermaßen in kaum einem Spiel, das nativ auf aktuellen Systemen noch läuft in der Ausprägung vorhanden, aber rein theoretisch möglich. 

Setz mal Cinebench oder Prime auf Single-Core oder mach einen Run SuperPi. Die belasten dann nur einen einzelnen Thread maximal, während der Rest der CPU durch Idle-Prozesse minimale Belastung hat. Da wirst du je nachdem ob du noch Discord oder RGB-Software laufen hast auf ungefähr diesen Wert kommen. Und je mehr Kerne/Threads, desto geringer ist dieser Wert.


----------



## sunburst1988 (21. Juli 2020)

Besteht das Problem auch nach einem Neustart noch? Ich hatte anfangs mit G-Sync das Problem, dass beim ersten Boot des Tages durch Fastboot Probleme aufgetaucht sind.
Wenn ein Neustart hilft also Fastboot ausschalten.



DarkRiider schrieb:


> ok wann genau? Bis, ab oder genau da? Jetzt will ichs genau wissen



Er meint, dass ein Spiel das nur einen Threat nutzt schon bei einem voll ausgelasteten Threat im CPU-Limit hängen kann.
Das heisst nicht, dass das bei jedem Spiel der Fall ist...

EDIT: Wie schnell schreibt ihr denn hier?


----------



## DarkRiider (21. Juli 2020)

Ah klar, wenn die CPU 16 Threads hat dann kann logischerweise ein Thread maximal eine Auslastung von dieser kleinen Zahl haben. Wenn alle Threads demnach voll belastet wären, würde auch aktiv die CPU auf 100% sein, deswegen auch die Anmerkung, dass dieser Gedanke seit dual Core schon keinen Sinn mehr macht. Ohne Hyperthreading hatten die damaligen dual cores auch nur 2 threads und waren wahrscheinlich demnach bei 50 % bereits im Limit. 

Dann ist es aber nur verdammt schade, dass CPUs rauskommen mit immer mehr Kernen und Threads aber am Ende sowieso MEISTENS nur 1 Thread WIRKLICH genutzt wird. Das ist doch totale Ressourcen Verschwendung.

Oh god, damit erschließt sich mir gerade die ganze Welt neu, endlich macht so viel auch mal Sinn....Deswegen sagt man das Intel CPUs so verdammt schnell und für ultra High End Gaming sind, nicht wegen der Anzahl an Kernen, sondern, weil Intel sich auf maximale Power des ersten Threads spezialisiert hat


----------



## PCGH_Manu (21. Juli 2020)

Schau dir im Taskmanager die einzelnen Threads an. (Rechtsklick auf den Graphen und dann "Graph ändern in logische Prozessoren". Diese "Gesamtauslastung" hat an sich wenig Aussagekraft.


----------



## DarkRiider (21. Juli 2020)

ahh cool, ich sitze gerade an meinem Arbeitsrechner und zumindest windows kann, so wie ich es gerade verstehe, ganz gut mit allen 4 Kernen gleichmäßig jonglieren.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (21. Juli 2020)

Kleiner Fun-Fact am Rande: Zumindest von den Unix-basierten Systemen kenne ich das so, dass die Auslastung intern pro Kern/Thread kumuliert wird. Mein Mac zeigt also in der Aktivitätsanzeige auch gerne mal Werte über 100% an. So kann also bei 8 Threads eine Gesamtauslastung bei 800% liegen. Ergibt allgemein vielleicht weniger Sinn, aber damit ist ein CPU-Limit auf einmal viel einfacher zu verstehen.


----------



## Krolgosh (21. Juli 2020)

DarkRiider schrieb:


> Dann ist es aber nur verdammt schade, dass CPUs rauskommen mit immer mehr Kernen und Threads aber am Ende sowieso MEISTENS nur 1 Thread WIRKLICH genutzt wird. Das ist doch totale Ressourcen Verschwendung.



Das ist Anwendungsabhängig. Und vorallem neuere Spiele/Programme sind mitlerweile immer besser Multicore optimiert, wo sich dann wieder die größere Anzahl der CPU-Kerne bezahlt machen.


----------



## mrtrbx (4. August 2020)

Moin,
ich wollte mich auch mal zu Wort, bezüglich der VRam Auslastung melden. Bei Warzone kommt es mir so vor, dass das Spiel sich soviel VRam wie nötig nimmt, egal wie viel Grafikspeicher man hat. Gut zu sehen ist dies, bei Benchmark Videos auf YouTube. Mysteriöserweise, fällt das keinen auf außer mir &#128514;. Bei meiner RX 5600XT mit 6 gb VRam nimmt das Spiel laut Afterburner auch seine ~5,7gb egal ob die Renderauflösung auf Full- oder Wqhd steht und in den Einstellungen zwischen 3,7gb bis 4,1gb vram kalkuliert wird. In Videos wo Grafikkarten mit 8 gb vram verwendet werden, nimmt sich das Spiel auch seine knapp 8 gb. Also denke ich, dass dein Problem nicht der Grafikspeicher ist.
Ich hoffe ich konnte wenigstens etwas helfen


----------



## sonic1monkey (4. August 2020)

mrtrbx schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich wollte mich auch mal zu Wort, bezüglich der VRam Auslastung melden. Bei Warzone kommt es mir so vor, dass das Spiel sich soviel VRam wie nötig nimmt, egal wie viel Grafikspeicher man hat.



Stimmt. Grafikeinstellung ist egal.

Bei  mir 11GB Vram von 12
15GB Ram  von 16
alles  auf  low  fullHD


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (4. August 2020)

Ungenutzter Grafikspeicher ist verschwendeter Grafikspeicher. Solange der Nutzer nicht denkt, es sei zu wenig vorhanden, ist alles fine.


----------

